#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Block user sending Emails outside exchange

## jesika

Hello all,
I m new to outlook 
I wanna to know that can i block the selected users to send mail outside the exchange organisation? We need to limit some users use of email to just internal company emails.

Exchange 2k3 sp2, Windows Server 2k3 sp2. Clients XP pro, Office XP, Office 2007.Please give me ur suggestion please......
Thanks.

----------


## ExlGuru

Get the information about how to restrict users to send mails outside the organization.

http://www.msexchange.org/tutorials/MF009.html

----------

